# Spaghetti Bolognese - Food Experiment



## bev (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to our 'Night in'!

On tonights menu we have : SPAGHETTI BOLOGNAISE. **FoodExperiment**

If you are joining us, please post the following information later.

PRE-MEAL LEVEL
1 HOUR AFTER EATING LEVEL
2 """"""""""""""""""""""""""" LEVEL
3 """"""""""""""""""""""""""" LEVEL
4 """"""""""""""""""""""""""" LEVEL

For those who will be testing for a longer period of time - just add your hours on.

Please also list the ingredients used and the carb count of the food (if you do carb count).

Can we please keep to the facts of the experiment and make comments in the 'sticky' as this will keep the information 'clearer' and may make it easier as a quick reference guide for future!

Hope you all enjoy your meals!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2010)

I've moved the comments to the sticky as suggested by bev, can we just have the facts in this thread please? Cheers!


----------



## aymes (Feb 3, 2010)

I had to do mine last night as didn't think I'd be free tonight, so....

Used quorn mince and a ready done jar of sauce. Used pasta shells instead of spaghetti, 70g of carbs.

Pre meal: 6.5
1hr: 6.1
2hr: 7.2
3hr: 8.2
4hr: 6.2
morning: 5.4

Rather pleased with that, much better than I expected.


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok here goes,

Right i used lean minced beef, wholewheat speghetti and ragus extra mushroom jar of sauce i also added half an onion.

pre meal -6.1
1 hr after- 6.4
2 hr after-6.1


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 3, 2010)

The results are in, (drum roll)......

Dried Spag with small amount of minced beef tinned toms kidney beans, steamed courgette and runner beans.
My carbcounting/guessing would say 80 grams of carbs.
I took 5 units NR. I've had quite an active few days

Pre grub 8.2
1 Hr post 7.8
2 hrs post 4.3
3 hrs post 4.8

Morning 5.2

If I do anymore testing I'll add it here, bit unlikely!
I have had a few glasses of vino, medicinal you see.
I'll try and do the chippy next week dry, no promises!


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

ok the results from the hills above london are in...
pre meal 10.5 ( not sure why???)
post meal 10.2
1hr...7.7
2hr...7.5

ok i didnt take my meds as i usually do after eating so going to take them now...lets see what happens xx


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 3, 2010)

Here are my results but unfortunately it's only a post-meal reading at 2 hours as i saw the post too late to do the before meal reading and one hour

40g dry weight of wholemeal spaghetti
100g of sauce in a jar
3 meatballs (homemade but had been frozen and defrosted for tonight's meal)
1 glass of red wine
Total carbs for whole meal = 41.2g

2 hour post meal = 7.3

Am pleased with that and look forward to chippy meal next week


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

I tested whilst cooking because I knew I was high: 20.1 So I took 8 units to bring me down a bit. Tested before tea, about 15mins later and I was 18.8.

I made mine with quorn mince and TVP, 2 tins of tomato, 500g mushrooms, onions, garlic, tomato puree, lots of herbs... (i'm going to freeze some for another day!) I used 75g of linguine (That I mistook for spaghetti, but it turns out we dont have any lol) - It was white, not wholewheat. I then took 16 units after eating - 11units for the pasta + the rest for the sauce.

Results:
Before: 18.8
1 hour: 17.2
2 hours: 11.3 (had a snack after)
3 hours: 11.4

I'll definitely redo the test on a more typical day's starting number.


----------



## bev (Feb 3, 2010)

Mince, onion, tinned tomatoes, garlic, herbs, oxo cubes.
Organic wholemeal spaghetti.
Cheese

Dry weight spag = 76.6cho
mince/sauce = 8 cho
cheese   =  2 cho
Total carbs = 84.7


7.7 = pre meal
11.3 = 1 x hour check
9.2 = 2 x hour check
9.4 = 3 x hour check
9.5 = 4 hour check
6.5 = 5 hour check

Dual Wave = 30/70 for 5 hours.Bev


----------



## sweetsatin (Feb 3, 2010)

Pre meal 4.5
1hr after 6.8
2hrs after 5.6

ingredients i used was:
1 onion chopped 
1 clove of garlic chopped
4 medium button mushrooms chopped
1 400g tin chopped tomatoes
500g jar SpicyRagu
300g Quorn mince
Tbl spoon of tomato paste
pinch of Bazil, italian black pepper, low salt & herbs of province
1 bovril cube
1/2 pint water
drop of lea & perrins
cooked in slow cooker
served with
30z wholewheat pasta quills


----------



## MartinX123 (Feb 4, 2010)

My recipe was 300g mince, 1 HUGE mushroom, 500ml Passata, half an oxo cube, 5 turns on the salt mill, 10 turns on the pepper mill, 1 red oniion, 1 clove garlic, sprinkle of mixed herbs. Handfull of wholemeal spaghetti. cheese!!

Before meal - 6.7
1 hour after 7.0
2 hours after 6.8
3 hours after 6.4

I thought it would be higher an hour after the food actually. Interesting experiment!


----------



## Steff (Feb 4, 2010)

xxx said:


> My recipe was 300g mince, 1 HUGE mushroom, 500ml Passata, half an oxo cube, 5 turns on the salt mill, 10 turns on the pepper mill, 1 red oniion, 1 clove garlic, sprinkle of mixed herbs. Handfull of wholemeal spaghetti. cheese!!
> 
> Before meal - 6.7
> 1 hour after 7.0
> ...



Well done thats great numbers sr, i agree it was a well worked experiment, i look forward to next weeks fish and chips


----------



## MartinX123 (Feb 4, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Well done thats great numbers star, i agree it was a well worked experiment, i look forward to next weeks fish and chips



Think fish n chip numbers may be slightly worse   hehe
Husband thinks the only fair test is to go for proper ones from the takeaway yumyum!


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 4, 2010)

We used lamb mince, tinned toms, mushrooms, onion, 1/2 pt veg stock and fresh spaghetti :

We did a dual wave of 65/35 over 2 1/2 hours : (had to change glucometers halfway through !)

56 carbs for spaghetti

Start :  7.7 mmol

7 pm        6.6
8 pm        11.3
9.00 pm     9.5
10.30 pm  10.9
2300 pm   13.9  - correction of 0.5
0200 am   11.9


So we need to do the dual wave for longer next time like Bev but I still don't think that will work as the amount up front was ok and then Jessica seems to need more insulin.  The rise was 5 hours later.

Oh well, bring on the fish and chips then.......
Great experiment


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 4, 2010)

Had it for lunch and dinner (and will have last portion tomorrow)

1 jar of tesco tomato pasta sauce
1 bag frozon quorn mince
225g white spagetti
handful frozen mixed veg

carb count per portion 65g, 3 units of novorapid for both meals.

pre lunch 5.7
1 hour 8.5
2 hours 7.6

pre dinner 5.2
2 hours 8.4

So overall pretty pleased with that


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 4, 2010)

We did the spag bol thing last night. I tested beforehand at 6.9, one hour after I was 6.5, 2 hours after 8.5, 3 hours at 7.7 and before bed at 6.8. This is pretty good for me.

We had whole wheat pasta (100gms for me) and I made the sauce from scratch with fresh toms, mushrooms, onions and garlic, fresh herbs. I also chucked in some carrots and a little red wine.

I expect next Wednesday's scampi and chips will send my numbers through the roof, but I'm game anyway. We shall see.

Oh, I was weighed at the surgery this morning and I've lost 2 kilos in the last month. I'm back on track after my holiday blip.


----------



## diadeb (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spaghetti Bolognese*

used Asda pulse spaghetti made from Durum wholewheat semolina, chickpea flour, lentil flour, pea flour and broad bean flour
 - per 100g cooked
130 cals, carbs 22-7, sugars 0-6, protein 7-1, fat 1-2, sats 0-2, fibre 4-5
Made low fat home-made bolognese, mince, onion, tomatoes, hebs etc

Bloods pre meal 6-7
1 hour later 8-8
2 hours later 7-8
3 hours later 6-2

Quite please with result as I love pasta of any kind

Diabetes treated with D/E, diagnosed July 2008, recent HbA1c 5-9


----------

